# Re-packing cv joints on 2002



## JayMac (Nov 26, 2009)

I recently purchased a 1975 2002. It is a fixer upper and I am removing layers of road goo to find out what need work. One of the projects for sure is replacing the boot on the cv joints on the rear axles. Anyone have a diy of this? Specifically how to remove the end caps with out destroying them? Thanks in advance for any guidance!
Jay


----------

